# PCMCIA e USB 2.0

## Montag[SGU]

Ciao, bando ai convenevoli vi metto subito al lavoro sul problema che mi assilla in questi giorni.

Come potreste aver intuito dal topic mi accingo a parlare di portatili, e nella fattispecie di un Toshiba Satellite 5100-201. Non ho mai avuto prima la necessita' di installare i driver per le porte PCMCIA e la mia vita era felice, ma recentemente sono entrato in possesso di una scheda USB 2.0 (UB200 della Argosy) che vorrei davvero veder funzionare.

Le porte sono le famigerate ToPIC100 di Toshiba e, dalla documentazione che ho trovato in rete, sembra possano essere una probabile causa di guai. I driver nel kernel (gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r10) infatti non funzionano e -poco male- ho dovuto installare quelli di pcmcia-cs. Ho messo i82365 in modules.autoload e fatto rc-update add pcmcia boot.

Da questo punto di vista tutto sembra a posto, i driver vengono caricati e cardmgr si mette sull'attenti pronto a intervenire alla bisogna:

```

Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.1

  kernel build: 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 #9 Sun Feb 23 01:25:48 CET 2003

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]

Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

PCI: Enabling device 02:0b.0 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 02:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 02:0d.0

PCI: Enabling device 02:0b.1 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 02:0b.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.6

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 02:0c.0

  Toshiba ToPIC100 rev 32 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 02:0b, mem 0xfce01000

    host opts [0]: [slot 0xd0] [ccr 0x11] [cdr 0x86] [rcr 0xc000000] [pci irq 11] [lat 64/176] [bus 4/4]

    host opts [1]: [slot 0xd0] [ccr 0x21] [cdr 0x86] [rcr 0xc000000] [pci irq 11] [lat 64/176] [bus 5/5]

    ISA irqs (default) = 3,10,12 PCI status changes

```

La scheda USB 2.0 usa la tecnologia Nec, quindi driver OHCI per la compatibilita' USB 1.1, mentre nel mio sistema ho invece delle porte Intel (UHCI); ricompilamento del kernel per aggiungere il supporto ai moduli OHCI e EHCI e si riparte.

Sempre viaggiando tra forum e FAQ scopro che il modulo EHCI presente nel kernel 2.4.19 non e' il massimo in termini di compatibilita', ma dovrebbe funzionare lo stesso. Non avendo intenzione di aggiornare il kernel non possa far altro che sperare sia cosi'.

A questo punto inserisco la card e:

```

cs: cb_alloc(bus 4): vendor 0x1033, device 0x0035

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin C of device . Please try using pci=biosirq.

hcd.c: Found HC with no IRQ.  Check BIOS/PCI  setup!

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device . Please try using pci=biosirq.

usb-ohci.c: found OHCI device with no IRQ assigned. check BIOS settings!

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device . Please try using pci=biosirq.

usb-ohci.c: found OHCI device with no IRQ assigned. check BIOS settings!

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device . Please try using pci=biosirq.

usb-ohci.c: found OHCI device with no IRQ assigned. check BIOS settings!

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device . Please try using pci=biosirq.

```

e via discorrendo.

Idee sul da farsi che non prevedano l'installazione di una nuova versione del kernel?

Grazie a tutti fin d'ora per i generosi consigli che sono sicuro non mancherete di farmi trovare questa sera sul cuscino.

Ciao

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]

----------

## m.mascherpa

posto che coma varai letto su altri forum di gentoo

il supporto linux ai portatili è per ora piuttosto povero

e che le speranze di risolvere problemi hardware sono

bassine, vediamo che di può fare:

innanzitutto, non ho capito bene se la scheda viene inserita a caldo

o meno. se così fosse potresti provare a inserirla da subito

e vedere se viene riconosciuta, magari provando a passare

l'opzione che viene suggerita dal messaggio che hai riportato.

fammi sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

 *mush wrote:*   

> 
> 
> innanzitutto, non ho capito bene se la scheda viene inserita a caldo
> 
> o meno. se così fosse potresti provare a inserirla da subito
> ...

 

Ho provato sia a caldo che lasciandola inserita al boot.

Per maggiore sicurezza ho ripetuto poco fa entrambe le operazioni aggiungendo al kernel l'opzione pci=biosirq.

Questo e' il poco rassicurante estratto del log:

```

Feb 25 10:19:21 [kernel] cs: cb_free(bus 4)

Feb 25 10:19:29 [cardmgr] unsupported card in socket 0

Feb 25 10:19:29 [kernel] cs: cb_alloc(bus 4): vendor 0x1033, device 0x0035

Feb 25 10:19:29 [cardmgr] no product info available

Feb 25 10:19:29 [cardmgr] PCI id: 0x1033, 0x0035

Feb 25 10:30:08 [kernel] PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin C of device .

Feb 25 10:30:25 [kernel] PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin C of device .

Feb 25 10:45:54 [kernel] PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device .

```

Trovo difficile credere che la scheda non sia supportata visto che sul sito linux-ubs parlano del chipset NEC come di una sicurezza in termini di funzionamento.

Provero' a chiedere ragguagli in proposito anche sui forum di pcmcia-cs e linux-usb...

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Sul forum di pcmcia-cs dicono che le USB CardBus sono supportate solo dai driver kernel.

Non mi resta quindi che tornare sui miei passi ricompilando nel kernel il supporto PCMCIA e cercare di far funzionare quei (maledetti?) driver prima di poter sperare di usare la scheda.

Perlomeno e' un punto di partenza.

Aggiornamento:

Il supporto CardBus del kernel sembra funzionare, diversamente da quello PCMCIA; essendo l'unica scheda di mio interesse proprio una CardBus non mi dispiaccio piu' di tanto per questo... quanto per aver raggiunto la definitiva consapevolezza che il kernel 2.4.19 non puo' permettermi di andare troppo lontano nei miei esperimenti (i driver EHCI inclusi sono a dir poco acerbi).

La scheda viene infatti correttamente riconosciuta dal sistema (risulta come un normale dispositivo PCI), ma i driver O/EHCI si ostinano nel far finta di niente.

Per chi fosse interessato, arrivare a questo punto e' abbastanza semplice:

- compilare il supporto PCMCIA/CardBus nel kernel

- aggiungere il supporto hotplug

- modprobe yenta_socket

- modprobe ds

L'interfaccia e' presente e la scheda riconosciuta, ma inutilizzabile.

Getto momentaneamente la spugna in attesa di una nuova versione dei driver (o di qualcuno che mi indichi se/cosa sto sbagliando nella vita).

Grazie ugualmente di tutto

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Il kernel gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1 risolve il problema.

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]

----------

